
Hypersonic engine could 'revolutionize' air travel - prostoalex
http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/04/tech/bae-systems-reaction-engines-hypersonic-travel/?iid=ob_homepage_tech_pool&iref=obnetwork
======
twic
20 million for 20% - so a post-money valuation of 100 million. About the same
as Yummly, and over 20% more than Giphy!

~~~
MaysonL
Actually, 50% more than Yummly: that was £20 million, about $30 million.

